# Good preachers...



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone know any good preachers that are similar to Paul Washer, Charles Spurgeon, Leonard Ravehill, Andrew Murray????


Thanks!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 8, 2011)

Dr. David Jeremiah is one that my family and I respect and appreciate.


----------



## gn1g (Dec 8, 2011)

Charles Spurgeon, I think God misplaced the mold/pattern/formula.  That man was off the chain.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 8, 2011)

Derek Prince, Gary C. Price, Zac Poonen, Carter Conlon


----------



## aribell (Dec 8, 2011)

A.W. Tozer, James Montgomery Boice


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 9, 2011)

I heard about A.W. Tozer!!!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 9, 2011)

Girl yes!!! That man had a special anointing!! He was very special





gn1g said:


> Charles Spurgeon, I think God misplaced the mold/pattern/formula. That man was off the chain.


----------



## Laela (Dec 9, 2011)

I enjoy sermons by Zac Poonen... I've received a revelation or two listening to him.

OP are you asking for local, less-known preachers??


----------



## Laela (Dec 9, 2011)

I also listen to sermons by Charles Stanley....


----------



## gn1g (Dec 9, 2011)

Charles Stanley is great.  love his stories about his mother she was a great woman of faith.

I also like Kenneth Hagin Sr.  although he is dead.

*Bill Winston *is the man of the hour for me.  O'boy when he is on fire I have to get up and move.  

Love faith preachers.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 9, 2011)

Any...it doesnt matter.. 




Laela said:


> I enjoy sermons by Zac Poonen... I've received a revelation or two listening to him.
> 
> OP are you asking for local, less-known preachers??


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Andy Stanley, Mark Driskoll, Chuck Colson, Voddie Baucham, and if you really want some good teachers- Adrian Rogers and Ronald L. Dart. There are plenty. My pastor is right up there too but not available online. Oh and Kevin Hamm too.


----------



## hair_rehab (Dec 9, 2011)

I have enjoyed many of the ones listed as well as Jentzen Franklin and Francis Chan.


----------



## gn1g (Dec 9, 2011)

And of course my bishop . . . Bishop Thomas Dexter Jakes!  He can open up a whole passage of scripture with one small word that I would ordinarily just muble pass.  Bless him Lord.


----------



## Sarophina (Dec 10, 2011)

Eric Ludy, he teaches about denying self completely and loving God wholeheartedly. His sermons can be found @ www.ericludy.com

Gary C. Price, these teachings are straight fire. You won't hear this teaching in most modern churches. His sermons can be found @ http://www.omegaministry.org/


----------



## Laela (Dec 14, 2011)

I've heard this minister live... Sister Sarah, from Nigeria. She's not afraid to speak... at all...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1W8BP5mzxs


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Dec 14, 2011)

Laela said:


> I've heard this minister live... Sister Sarah, from Nigeria. She's not afraid to speak... at all...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1W8BP5mzxs


 

Laela

I just started listening now. She is an annointed sister. I love that she *speaks truth*. She ain't scared.


----------



## Laela (Dec 14, 2011)

^^ ITA ..she is... one time, she said 'don't be a dog!' (Math 15:21-28) for emphasis. That one had to sink in for me for a minute...   )


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 14, 2011)

whoa ...I love Pastor Sarah!!!


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.graceandtruth.net/ – Although I disagree with him on some spiritual points, his knowledge of history and biblical language is amazing. Crown would like him (where is she BTW?).

http://www.ubm1.org/?page=sabs-onehour – His focus is on the end times, prophecy and words of knowledge and wisdom. If there was anyone teaching close to what the Lord has guided me through, it is this guy. Check out his 9-part teaching called “Are the Odds Against You? Good!”

http://www.theforerunnerministry.net/ – I found his site a few days ago; great explanations of the NT church order and the “orphan mindset.”


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 28, 2011)

Art Katz - http://www.sermonindex.net/modules/mydownloads/viewcat.php?cid=173

  Milton Green - http://www.sermonindex.net/modules/mydownloads/viewcat.php?cid=521


----------



## lilanie (Dec 28, 2011)

Pastor Jack


----------



## gn1g (Dec 28, 2011)

Ooooooooooooooooh how could I forget the most skilled pastor in the world,  in spiritual warfare, Dr. Daniel K. Olukoya of MOUNTAIN OF FIRE & MIRACLES MINISTRIES.  I would like to participate in the crossing over into 2012 in which Psalms 24 is used. http://www.mfmbowie.org/fire/home1 

http://www.prayersfire.com/?tag=mountain-of-fire-and-miracles-ministries-mfm


----------



## nissi (Dec 30, 2011)

Jackie McCullough - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdHNMhF1iyI


----------



## gn1g (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ love her.

Has anyone heard of Dr. Bob Harrison he was on Mark Chirona and he seemed very knowledgable?


----------



## gn1g (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's an excellent site i just found that contains a plethora of videos, articles and listing of events from 100's of pastors.  

http://www.xpmedia.com/channels enjoy


----------



## axon12 (Jan 13, 2012)

Andrew Wommack


----------



## gn1g (Jan 25, 2012)

::slides in here::

One more, one more, all the way from the UK Bishop John Francis!  man on fire.


----------



## pearlygurl (Jan 25, 2012)

I looooooooooove Adrian Rogers!!!


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Charles Stanley http://www.intouch.org/

Dr. Stephen Davey from http://www.wisdomonline.org/

Both are bible teaching Pastors.


----------

